# Funny Stuff



## xoot (May 22, 2002)

Put all your jokes and funny pictures/words/etc. here.


----------



## adambyte (May 22, 2002)

Anybody else come here expecting something funny, only to find nothing?

Joke:

Two atoms were walking down the street. One atom said to the other atom, "Hey, I _think_  I lost an electron." The other atom asked "Are you positive?"


----------



## wdw_ (May 22, 2002)

Here's a picture of me at the zoo.


----------



## xoot (May 22, 2002)

LOL... no wonder your avatar is an atom...

Obsessive-compulsive behavior:

"Here is a little particle of dust on my iBook!" Wipe.
"Here is a little particle of dust on my iBook!" Wipe.
"Here is a misplaced atom on my iBook!" Zap!
"Whoopsies. Now i've made it unstable."


----------



## xoot (May 22, 2002)

I rock!


----------



## Trip (May 22, 2002)

"Popularity is a socially transmitted disease, or STD."


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wdw_ _
> *Here's a picture of me at the zoo.
> *



sorry, but i had to laugh at that one...


----------



## wdw_ (May 22, 2002)

That's what i posted it for.

And that truley is me. It was taken like two years ago.


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 22, 2002)

im not being sexist! just a joke!

how do you turn a dish-washer into a snowplow?

give the b!tch a shovel.


----------



## Trip (May 23, 2002)

lol! wdw_: you don't look like _that_ anymore, do you?


----------



## wdw_ (May 23, 2002)

Well, my hair's longer and I'm not always smiling, but basicly that's what I look like. Why did I make you lol?


----------



## wdw_ (May 23, 2002)

Here's something I found amusing.


----------



## xoot (May 23, 2002)

I once rigged some computers at the U for Program Linking. Then, when PC users would try to use the computers, I would execute this piece of code:

```
tell application "Finder" of machine "machine1"
   beep
   say "Get away from the computer!"
   beep
   say "You cannot use me, since you are a PC weenie."
   beep
   shut down
end tell
```

Or the simpler version:

```
tell application "Finder" of machine "machine1"
   say "This computer will blow in 5... 4... 3... 2... 1..."
   restart
end tell
```


----------



## macguy17 (May 23, 2002)

hmmm... I found this in one of my textbooks once...

cd ~ PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bluefusion (May 24, 2002)

LO-friggin'-L, wdw_. that pic is really really bizarre  just something about the duck... and your expression...


----------



## wdw_ (May 24, 2002)

That's why I love that picture so much. The only thing I'd want different is to have both of my feet on the bars.


----------



## wdw_ (May 24, 2002)




----------



## nkuvu (May 24, 2002)

I think some people overestimate the powers of the SUV...


----------



## Bluefusion (May 25, 2002)

ROFLMAO! What on earth was that guy planning on doing?


----------



## wdw_ (May 27, 2002)




----------



## JohnnyV (May 27, 2002)

One of my stepfather's friends was in the passenger seat of my stepdad's first car.  They were driving down the road, and out of the blue his friend threw his feet up on the dashboard, and lit a fart on fire.  His eyebrows caught on fire, and he had to be taken to the hospital 


Don't fart too big!


----------



## macguy17 (May 27, 2002)

Heh, my marathon (option+5) splash screen and menu screen. A little rough on the menu, but oh well


----------



## macguy17 (May 27, 2002)

And the menu....


----------



## macguy17 (May 30, 2002)

LOL
Go here: http://setiathome.ssl.berkeley.edu/stats/oss.html

Scroll all the way down. I think it is number 120


----------



## Hypernate (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wdw_ _
> * *SUV photo* *



OMG! Did my mum park that!?  You'll know what I mean when you e her driving HER 4WD (SUV for all you americans  )


----------



## twyg (May 30, 2002)

Batman


----------



## wdw_ (May 30, 2002)

http://mm.256.com/


----------



## JohnnyV (May 30, 2002)

Anyone see that dig video by wdw?? Now that was FUNNY!!!


LOL
LMAO
ROFL!!


----------



## wdw_ (May 30, 2002)

Did you click my ?


----------



## xoot (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wdw_ _
> *SUV PHOTO  *



Like in that Taco Bell commercial...


----------



## xoot (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by macguy17 _
> *LOL
> Go here: http://setiathome.ssl.berkeley.edu/stats/oss.html
> 
> ...



Windoof or Winslows?


----------



## macguy17 (May 30, 2002)

Windows eXtra  Problems


----------



## xoot (May 30, 2002)

I wonder how they change the OS name...


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 15, 2002)

I had to post this.


----------



## twyg (Jun 17, 2002)

A young college student had stayed up all night studying for his zoology
test the next day. As he entered the classroom, he saw ten stands with ten
legs on them. Each bird had a sack over its head; only the legs were
showing.

He sat straight in the front row because he wanted to do the best job
possible. The professor announced that the test would be to look at each of
the birds' legs and give the common name, habitat, genus and species.
The student looked at each of the birds' legs. They all looked the same to
him. He began to get upset. He had stayed up all night studying and now had
to identify birds by their legs. The more he thought about it the madder he
got.

Finally he could stand it no longer. He went up to the professor's desk and
said, "What a stupid test! How could anyone tell the difference between
birds by looking at their legs?" With that the student threw his test on the
professor's desk and walked to the door.

The professor was surprised. The class was so big that he didn't know every
student's name so as the student reached the door the professor called,
"Mister, what's your name?"

The enraged student pulled up his pant legs and said, "You tell me buddy!
You tell me!


----------



## wdw_ (Aug 12, 2002)




----------



## scope (Aug 12, 2002)

I like this one.

All of these are really funny, too:  http://janus.ambrosiasw.com/~andrew/signs/


----------



## senne (Aug 15, 2002)

http://janus.ambrosiasw.com/~andrew/signs/Image26.jpg


----------



## senne (Aug 16, 2002)

From Paragon: 


senne

ps: you have to click that -guy


----------



## senne (Aug 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by senne _
> *From Paragon:
> 
> 
> ...




The funny part is that YOU don't loose, but YUO does.


----------



## Paragon (Aug 16, 2002)

by popular demand I now post a link to a joke...here it is:

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&postid=141588


----------



## wdw_ (Aug 19, 2002)

This get's really annoying if you watch it all. 

http://www.people.virginia.edu/~rdf7d/banana.swf


----------



## uoba (Aug 20, 2002)

*HA HA HA HA HA* 

I haven't laughed that hard for years


----------



## Trip (Aug 20, 2002)

Must be 16 years or older to view.


----------



## wdw_ (Aug 20, 2002)

Oh my god. That's sooooo naughty!


----------



## Trip (Aug 20, 2002)

I don't mean to be rude by posting this, it's kinda funny...but I'd say it's more rude than funny:

Real?!


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 20, 2002)

yeah, that is *kinda* rude (i'm not offended or anything, I'm just commenting)


----------



## Trip (Aug 20, 2002)

I thought so. 
You can find more junk like this by doing a search on Google's Image Search for something like "Funny road signs" or something.


----------



## wdw_ (Aug 20, 2002)

Check this out.

Click Here


----------



## scott (Aug 21, 2002)

Duck walks into a bar (yeah I know, just read it anyway)

Walks up to the barkeep and says "GOT ANY CORN?"

Barkeep says "WE DON'T SERVE DUCKS HERE."

Duck comes back the next day, walks up to the bar. "GOT ANY CORN?"

"WE DON'T SERVE DUCKS HERE."

Duck comes back the next day, walks up to the bar. "GOT ANY CORN?"

"WE DON'T SERVE DUCKS HERE."

Duck comes back the next day, walks up to the bar. "GOT ANY CORN?"

Barkeep says "LISTEN DUCK, IF YOU DON'T QUIT COMING HERE ASKING FOR CORN, I WILL NAIL YOUR F*****G FEET TO THE BAR."

Duck comes back the next day and says "GOT ANY NAILS?"

Barkeep says "NO."

GOT ANY CORN?


aw sh*t


----------



## uoba (Aug 21, 2002)

Ah the old ones are the best  Ok, a football (ahem, soccer) joke:

Bitter rivals Manchester United and Liverpool where to play each other in the second of their annual league meeting (at Old Trafford, Manchester United's stadium). However, the Liverpool team were getting bored of beating United every season. Liverpool's star striker Michael Owen was willing to play though, so, the rest of the team decided he could play against them by himself and the others would watch in the bar (pub) ... The game started, 11 Manchester United players versus 1 Liverpool player... 5 minutes had gone and bang, M Owen scores for Liverpool 1-0... the Liverpool team watching in the bar decided things where going well enough so switched off the TV and went to play pool.

90 minutes later they looked at their watches and realised the game would've been finished by now so turned on the TV for the result. Manchester United 1 - Liverpool 1... the lads where not happy with the draw score. At this point Michael Owen walks into the bar... the team asked him what happened, M Owen replied:

'Well, I scored in the 5th minute, but I did a bad foul and the referee gave me a red card and sent me off in the 10th minute!'


----------



## wdw_ (Sep 13, 2002)

This is great


----------



## tk4two1 (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wdw_ _
> *http://mm.256.com/ *



The file "police chasing truck. Bad crash" happened on my street.  You can see my house right above the brake light of the red car.  Pretty funny considering those guys were running from the police because they stole a lawnmower, an they died for it.


----------



## Androo (Sep 14, 2002)

LOL it's peanut butter jelly time!
Ok here's a good couple a jokies:

Why'd the boy throw the clock out the window?
Cuz he was an idiot

Why'd the pencil corss the road?
Cuz it got erased!

Knock Knock!
Who's There?
Jimmy
Jimmy who?
Jimmy Who!
That's what i asked
Same
Come on in

I made those up! I always like making up jokes that are absoulutely horrible, then sending em to my friends. Anyone who wants to sign up, email me at:
mailto://androo@penguinn.com
Also you can email me about anything, i like emails.
check out my website hosting a bunch of websites:
http://penguinn.com
reminder that i am only 13


----------



## wdw_ (Sep 18, 2002)

This is great:

http://www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyarchives/385.html


----------



## tk4two1 (Sep 18, 2002)

http://www.orosian.demon.co.uk/Weeee.swf/

This is a good one.


----------



## senne (Sep 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wdw_ _
> *This is great *




OK, tommorow when i go to school, i'll take a picture of the Tele-screens of the Pre-Metro (trams) of Antwerp.... They run windows: Windows has not shut down properly, windows has crashed, windows that, windows this, HAHA, really funny!



senne.


----------



## cybergoober (Sep 20, 2002)

http://realultimatepower.net


----------



## wdw_ (May 23, 2003)

I just snapped this from iChat, thought it was worth posting.::ha::


----------

